# Simple haunted ouija board



## buckaneerbabe (Jun 5, 2007)

This is a pretty simple version of a complicated Ouija board I wanted to build.

Haunted Ouija board :: Haunted Ouija Board video by buckaneerbabe - [email protected]@[email protected]@http://vid153.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid153.photobucket.com/albums/s202/buckaneerbabe/Haunted%20Ouija%20board/[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@s202/buckaneerbabe/Haunted%20Ouija%20board/S7300169

Haunted Ouija board :: S7300168.flv video by buckaneerbabe - [email protected]@[email protected]@http://vid153.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid153.photobucket.com/albums/s202/buckaneerbabe/Haunted%20Ouija%20board/[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@s202/buckaneerbabe/Haunted%20Ouija%20board/S7300168



















I used this reindeer motor; http://www.cwebdirect.com/pivetarm.html

Wood, mine was cut at 15"x20" but any size works, I used a thicker piece for the bottom and a piece much thinner on top. I cut the sides only after measuring the height at the top of the magnet after it was mounted to ensure that I could get good contact.

Motor mounting material, I used a lot of scraps that I had so you may think of a better way to mount this motor. I used strapping metal only because it was pliable enough to bend and to hold my motor down firmly.

aluminum scrap, the length will depend on the size of your board and the amount of movement you want for your board. 12" should be more than enough to start out with and you can cut it down to fit. I took the arm off that comes with the motor and screwed the aluminum bar down to the plastic arm and used some washers underneath it to level it out a little. I actually have two different for ease of mounting the thinner piece but really only one is needed.

Magnets- just bought a bag of about 6 or 8 at a craft store. I used a piece of scrap metal to hold the pieces from trying to attach to each other. I think glue would have worked just as well here. I used 3 on the aluminum bar and 2 under the panache.

The metal piece that the bar touches is used to reverse the polarity of the reindeer motor. Without this, the crank arm will make a complete circle. Now you may even want to have this effect, this is your project so you decide the look you want. This is just a piece of scrap metal I found, but even a piece of wood would probably work if you can't find anything else to use.

The design on top was the most fun trying to pick just the right font. I ended up using Viking and some clip art. A piece of carbon paper to trace the design and I would highly recommend using a paint pen to mark rather that a permanent marker as it runs a little. I used a wood stain then a coat of polyurethane and lightly sanded it with steel wood after it dried to smooth it out a little. It could have used a second coat but I needed to get this out in the mail as this was a gift for someone else.

I added some hinges to the back.

The panache was made with the same wood as I used for the top of the board. I drilled out an opening on the bottom trying real hard not to go all the way through then ended up just chiseling it out. Anyway I glued a magnet in the hole and then added another (just stacked them) to make it appear to float better. I actually think there is less friction lifting it up off the board like that.

If you find that you don't get enough contact you can prop up the motor a little by wedging scraps underneath the motor to lift it up. I did quite a bit of tweaking to get it right, so have fun building.

Feel free to ask questions as I know this is a very vague how to but I think the video will be more help than this how to.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

I really like this prop! Nice write-up, BB..Like so many others, this is on my list to do.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Very Cool BB..
great idea 
and really cool reaper gift
your how to looks real easy to follow thanks


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

thats really cool! I might have to do this! It's better than putting out your Parker Brothers GITD one and having the rain abolish it! (I made that mistake!)


----------



## BadTable Manor (Apr 16, 2008)

EEEK! Haunted Ouija Boards give me scary memories from my childhood! *runs away screaming*


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

Thank's BB, for taking the time to put this How-To together! You did a great job! We appriciate you.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Love the board. I guessed pretty much exactly what you did, but it doesn't mean it's any less impressive! What a great addition to a gypsy room!


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

That is a way cool prop..


----------



## naberhoodhaunts (Mar 29, 2008)

Really nice. This will go on my very long to do list. Got so many great idea from this forum i don't know where to start.


----------



## HouseBloodthorn (Aug 16, 2007)

Great prop. If I ever make a walkthrough, this will definately be included. Good job.


----------



## RAWR (Apr 4, 2008)

i have to do this. ahh so cool.


----------



## grim reaper (Aug 18, 2005)

great prop.. another for my to-do list


----------

